# Josh's NABBA Jr. last shot (age restriction next year :( )



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Right so i thought i was about time to start a log on here, 3 and a bit month left til my division of NABBA in the great north of England, last shot for me to be a Jr. in this organisation as next year i will be in the men's age group and plan on moving over to the harder UKBBF Jr. class, not sumint i am looking forward to my first year in going from some of the guys in it!

but a bit of background of me i suppose since i have never really said much about me on here.

trained on and off for around 2 years from the age of 17, was a bit of fun and was never really serious. at around 18 i developed out a bit and gained alot fo strength, enough to have people to really push me to do a PL comp in the jr 76kg class, lifts in the gym were good for a 2nd place at the time of this. but i gained injuries and had to drop this idea before it really got off the ground, much life my DL shortly after dislocating my knee.... now this training wasn't looked at on the internet, it was all put together by me and it worked, always had a bit of a nack for knowing how to really push my body to its limits with out much guidance from the outside.

i took a good few month off at this point to recover properly and decided PL wasnt for me after that, and moved onto what every lad does at that point, gaining a good body. so for the next 2 years my training was good, my diet was good, neither was perfect from how i put them together but it worked for me, big advantage having some young hormones flooding your system. got to a alright shape, and started to really fill out and see that with my height i build i had a good frame to go off at 19, sitting at about 88kg at that point and sort of healthy looking.

ILLNESS! had 3 month of illness and ended up back at 79kg, lost pretty much all muscle mass in that 9kg, horrid times!

after the illness i decided that that was it, i hated the look of losing weight and how it felt to lose strength and everything clicked into place, diet was sharpened up, training became more serious and i rammed the weight back on. from 19 and a half to 20 and a half i got up to a pretty good if very high body fat 104kg, with all my strength through the roof and PB looking like a warm up from the year before.

from that point at 104kg i have been stricter than strict about timing, training, budget and diet. bought my own flat at this point and the freedom really let me focus on everything with out the rules of the rents above me.

well that is sort of my back ground, a totally random read about me and not details and hard to follow but the past is the past, all that matters now is what i do in the next 15 weeks!

diet is set up to be a average speed cut from what ever i am atm down to my comp level, hopefully i will time this well so i hit low enough body fat in a reasonable time so its not too late and im not sitting at some daft level trying to hold it for weeks and weeks. i dont really post up my diets as i know every on on here loves to rip things apart, including me and it works fine and has alot fo research behind it not just a pile of things thrown together.

training is 4 times a week, high intensity with volume training every 2 or 3 weeks to make sure i keep things working to their max, not one day i leave the gym and feel like i could have lifted more weight or done that extra rep, each set fails, ends on half reps or needs spotting so i dont just crush myself.

mon- chest/bi

wed- back

fri-shoulders

sat- legs

occasionally do deads on Tuesday and rest of back on Wednesday as i also train gymnastics which takes alot of power on wed and Friday so deads can be a bit much on one day at times.

my cardio comes from cycling. in traveling alone i do about 10 mile a day on the bike which is mostly up hill from my chosen routes. added hiit training on my home rowing machine. and some easier cardio on the rower while i watch a film is i want to relax, yes rowing is relaxing. the gymnastics on top of this has my fitness and cardio through the roof, but thanks to my knees i cant run to save my life so everyone seems to think i have no fitness :/

current stats are

6 foot nothing

91-92kg depending on scales

bf i haven't had measured in 3 weeks so i cant be 100% sure.

age, 21 so according to NABBA rules still a Jr. thanks to my birthday

i will get some photo's of progress and current up in the next 5-10 min using tappatalk as they arent on the laptop i am using and i would much prefer half naked me no to be on my school account at work!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

current body as of yesterday










current back as of last saturday










about 8 month ago










same day as 8 month ago










i cant remember when but it just shows my old back

measurements on these are a bit of guess work, my tape is a bit dodgy atm

chest about 45-46

waist at 33-34

arms 16-16.5

tri 14.5-15

legs, not shown here, but 25-26, hard to guess because with the bike the pump up very easy when i go anywhere

calves 16


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> current body as of yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've made a lot of progress mate you look good lean aswell, back is looking big looking forward to seeing what you bring to stage hit ukbff the next year


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

bail said:


> You've made a lot of progress mate you look good lean aswell, back is looking big looking forward to seeing what you bring to stage hit ukbff the next year


Cheers man, should be some good fun to see, not expecting miracles.

Shame it's your last jr year though, always fun to have some competition


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right, lets start this log off then to stay on track. diet 100% on check no cheating no snacking and just my chicken and veg omelette left to cook and eat before a nice early sleep from been up at half 7 for work and only walking back in now.

wednesday is back day, going for the DY style approach, 1 min rest between sets and exercises, 10 seconds added to rest if i need to move plates about

DB pull overs, shoulders on a sideways bench for max stretch out

16 x 30kg

12 x 42kg

8 x 50kg

close grip pull down

12 x 50kg

8 x stack (2 half reps)

dropped to 50kg for 6

dropped 30kg for 6 again

one arm row

10 x 30kg

8 x 42kg

wide grip seated row, negative focus, elbows right up

16 x 30kg

10(3 half) x 65kg

wide grip pull up

set of 8

deadlifts

12 x 80kg

12 x 120kg

8 x 180kg (could do more but with the intensity and not wanting to use straps my grip is gone)

BB shrugs (no rest from DL)

12 x 120kg

not my best session ever, feeling drained today from work with alot of work to do in the exam period and holidays coming up soon enough, but still felt worked and as if i couldnt do any more for how i felt at the time, small session of upper abs on the end. followed by a 2 mile bike ride which my legs were having none of.

lad that i will have teaching me posing is away on holiday so im not working on that at all for feb, looking into some old comp videos to get good ideas still though for when he is back.

rest tomorrow and shoulders on friday morning for my day off


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right then, todays session was good for me, but my god it proves how much i hate chavs on gear who think there the worlds best thing ever...

shoulders was a good day today, going slow on them to build up strength so i dont damage my shoulder again after it onyl recently coming back to life

DB press

16 x 15kg

16 x 30 kg

3 sets of 10 x 37kg

6 x 42kg, this could have went heavier or higher reps, but i reckon the tendons need time to adjust to even holding that weight again after 3 month on the 15's

lat raise

12 x 6kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 20kg with the lst 2 been half reps

rear delt on cables

12 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

rear delt fly

12 x 7,5kg

10 x 15kg

tri's

straight bar push down

16 x 40kg

9 x stack

french press or what ever you call it, rear extension

16 x bar (15kg)

12 x 45kg

8 x 55kg

finished with some light machine press to let the shoulder relax and keep it healthy, nice long 2-3 min rest between working sets. great session, feeling like my shoulders are coming on nicely again. stupidly happy with that fact

the crowd in the gym though, 2 lads aged about 25 i would say, talking and shouting loudly about what gear they like and this that and the other, doing DB shoulder press and throwing the recently repaired weights to the floor letting them bounce about and crash, i would understand if ti was amazing effort on controlled sets, but it was like watching a vertical chest press the arch in the back and assistance given... knocked me holing my warm up weights aswell a few time's, had to move to the other side to feel safe from getting my shoulder ripped from been walked into with a bigger weight. tempted to change gyms when my member ship runs out to see if there is any places with less shouting and weight throwing ****s


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> right then, todays session was good for me, but my god it proves how much i hate chavs on gear who think there the worlds best thing ever...
> 
> shoulders was a good day today, going slow on them to build up strength so i dont damage my shoulder again after it onyl recently coming back to life
> 
> ...


What's your diet looking like bro??


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

bail said:


> What's your diet looking like bro??


been ill since that last session with my bowels, ill leave it at that. so been on maintenance cals for the last 3 days to help fight what ever this is. nout bad added, mainly just oats and banana's to get the cals up, so i guess thats my refeeds for the next 3 month.

but it would normally be a timed carb diet on around 500 below maintenance, no refeeds as i can do with out them and prefer things to be solidly consistent. 45% pro 55% fat i have found the sweet spot for me. 70g of carbs after 4 training sessions a week

basics of it are 80% of the pro from meat, no eggs due to an allergy (sad food to be allergic to in this sport...), fats from PNB, double cream, evoo, bit from the mince, and the rest of the pro comes from quark and what ever is in the PNB and about 40g of whey a day.

its simple but works well for me and it very easy to prep the night before in 30 min after work


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right after skipping leg day on Saturday for been ill with what ever bowel thing is going around back in today for a chest and bi session. going back to volume ater 3 weeks of HI training, feels nice to get some longer sets and rest out.

decline bench, bar not included. shoulder feels like its recovering nicely here so lifts are getting back up

40lb x 20

100lb x 20

200lb x 12 for 3 sets

230lb x 6 with a drop back to 100 for 16

45 degree DB press, again shoulder is feeling good and the weights should be going up again

20kg x 20

30kg x 16

37kg x 12

42kg x 8

15 degree db fly

10kg x 20

20kg x 16

30kg x 9, hit failure and had to curl the arms in to chest.

cables, one giant set to see how i felt with it

15,25,35,40, and last drop to 30 for slow reps. quite enjoyed this actually, been month and month since i tried giants

Conc. curls

6kg x12

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8

BB curl drop sets

50kg x 8

40kg x 6

20kg x 10

one set of reverse curls with just an oly bar after bb curls.

few sets of abs, was expecting by gut to give way on these but it held up with only mild pain.

diet is back to normal on a slow cut to lose the last 6%, feels good to not be ill anymore and not have cravings from the body demanding food to recover.

gonna do a leg session tomorrow and avoid hams so i can still deadlift on Wednesday to make up for missing a day out. i feel terrible missing leg day, goes against everything i tell people!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

feels brilliant to not be ill anymore so i decided to catch up with legs, keeping hams very light as its DL day tomorrow, and my hams are very tense from flexibility training.

leg extension. plates are 5kg or sumint but its by far the heaviest extension i have ever stacked, proper old and uses a rope, none of this fancy cable

16 x 2 plates

12 x 5 plates

8 x stack/9 plates x 2

squats, while since i done these now.

12 x 70kg

12 x 120kg

12 x 170kg x 2

drop to 120, drop to 70 for 10 each

leg press

16 x 100lb

16 x 400lb

10 x 800lb x 2

calf press on leg press super set with standing raise

12 x 400lb -> 12 x 60kg for 2 sets

leg curl

12 x 30kg for 3 sets

finish with light on leg extension and stretches.

feels good to have the legs trained again, vascularity is starting to show nicely on them.

started to use the sun beds to build back up my tan, should be stupidly dark in a matter of weeks thanks to some odd genetics for a northerner.

diet is back to bee spot on after been ill, cravings are gone and the body is working as it should be, i feel better than when i stopped taking dnp and got a massive rush of energy and drive again!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

3rd day of training in a row to catch up on things, feels wrong doing legs then back, but nothing bad energy wise

been invited away on a last min skiing trip to Austria for 2 weeks, great time to be in comp prep ey? but its with the other halfs family i see mebise once a year so hard to say no and i do love skiing. bringing my lovely big bag of 4kg protein to make sure i hit every protein need at least and have a feeling double cream and evoo with some vits are gonna be very useful! hopefully the sheer volume of skiing will be enough to burn off the extra carbs that will be appearing from the south germans love of food!

back day, getting volume back into my training, feels good

db pull over

12x 20kg

12 x 42kg

10x 47kg droped to 37kg for 8 for 3 sets

close grip pull downs, felt weird on these strength wise but they worked amazingly

20x 30kg

12 x 60kg for 3 sets

one arm row

12 x 20kg

12x 30kg

12x 40kg for 2 sets

wide grip row machine

12 x 30kg

10 x 60kg for 3 sets, few half reps near the end with a negative focus

deads

20x 80kg

16x 140kg for 3 sets, low rest, cant take much after leg day yesterday but gritted the teeth

shrugs

16 x 140kg for 3 sets, nice slow contractions

2 hours of gymnastics tonight, really looking forward to this now i am more confident about my shoulder!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in and subbed. 

Are you doing this natty?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

M82000 said:


> I'm in and subbed.
> 
> Are you doing this natty?


Gear use was a while ago on minimal test to cut only, so sort og Atm yes, but I can imagine me doing a 8-10 week prep cycle to harden and get the vains out fully


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Shoulder day again, felt really tight so didn't push for much today and used a oly bar to stretch after each set.

Db press

Warm up

10 x 37kg for 3 sets

8 x 42 kg

Lat raise, kept these lighter

15 kg x 10 dropped to 10kg x 10 for 2 sets

Rear lat cable

10 x 10kg

10 x 15 kg

Rear lat fly with db

8 kg x 12

15 kg x 10

30kg behind neck press using bottom of the press only to losen shoulders as they felt wrong.

Tri

Rope push down, weird rope, makes this harder than it should be

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

French press

15 kg x12

35kg x10

55kg x 8 super set with 8 cgbp on same bar

Db rear extension

30kg x12

Safe rather than sorry today, ,damaging the shoulder again would kill me!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Your only 21 josh?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Your only 21 josh?


Aye, as of a few weeks ago, technical im still a jr thanks to the wording of the rules too


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I'm 22 as of november! We are so similar age we are going to partner up now and share our wealth of advice! ha

well done on being so young, an acheivement!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Well I'm 22 as of november! We are so similar age we are going to partner up now and share our wealth of advice! ha
> 
> well done on being so young, an acheivement!


Funny enough the thing that helped me the most wasn't training related, it was moving out a year ago and gaining the freedom to make the life style simple, no one can complain at my 25l of pure tuperwear cupboard 

Would be interesting to follow someone of a similar age though to see their style on things


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Next year I should have enough saved up to move out! Thats what I'm gonna do. I'll be able to do my GHRP2 and CJC 3 times a day instead of once then! Gotta live in secret for past so many years!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats me currently. Its tensed though but looking to get to 8% within the 10 weeks like I said.

Think my aim is for the next few weeks is to carb cycle!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Next year I should have enough saved up to move out! Thats what I'm gonna do. I'll be able to do my GHRP2 and CJC 3 times a day instead of once then! Gotta live in secret for past so many years!


I should have done the saving thing really, I just left home the instant I earned enough . Good point, the whole needle thing is easier as well, uf I decide to go to gear for the last bit of prep it'll be so much easier


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

sweet your my new bed bud!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> sweet your my new bed bud!


I think we should just be friends


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

lmao off course!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

leg day, decided to try volume training for them today, felt different using lighter weights for higher reps for a change

extension.

10kg x 16 for 2 sets

30kg x 16

45kg/stack x 8 dropped to 30kg x 8 dropped to 15kg x 12 for 2 sets

leg press

300lb x 20 reps, warmed up calfs here as well to save time, gym was busy

600lb x 12 reps, 30 seconds rest, 10 reps, 30 seconds, 8 reps

600lb x 12 reps, drop to 500lb x 12, drop to 400lb for 12

squat/single extension

100lb+ bar x 20, onto single leg, 10kg x 6 a side, back to squats for another 12

200lb+ bar x 12, onto single leg, 15kg x 6 a side, back to squats for another 10, this weight for 2 sets

ham curl

5 seconds rest between mini sets

30kg, 12,10,8,6,4,2 for 2 sets both super setted with 60kg SLDL, i think im a bit to flexabile to feel straight legs fully so may try something different

calf press on leg press

400lb x 12 super set with 70kg standing press for 12 reps for 2 sets

5:00 on a bike on 250 resistance going fast-ish, dont know how the resistance is actually measured

legs felt worked in a totally different way, might keep this volume training up from now on as i felt tired for once as well, so be good addition to the fat stripping


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> View attachment 145209
> 
> 
> Thats me currently. Its tensed though but looking to get to 8% within the 10 weeks like I said.
> ...


8% is easy in 10 weeks from that point i reckon. be interesting to see how the progress goes


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got alot to catch up on! My legs suck


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> 8% is easy in 10 weeks from that point i reckon. be interesting to see how the progress goes


Now I'm feeling more optimistic!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right the next 3 days are going to be weird training, ramming in every body part before i go away then taking trx bands with me to keep up what i can while i am away, see if i can find a tree or sumint.

chest/bi day, and later on in the gym i work at is gonna be shoulders.

decline bench

warm up

110kg x 10 for 3 sets and one drop to 65kg for negatives to failure

incline bench, this felt really weak today, might be from training at 9 in the morning after waking up early.

20kg x 16

42kg x 10

drop to 30kg x 6

incline fly

25kg x 10 for 3 sets

cables

30kg x 10 for 3 sets

concentration curls

10kg x 10

20kg x 10 then x 5 with no rest

BB curl, oly bar, arms felt so tight this was harder than normal

bar x 12

+40lb x 12 for 2 sets

one set of reverse curls with the oly bar

dont think ill train that early again, seems to effect me a bit after been used to training at earlier half 10


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Back done, nothing worth recording as its just light so skiing isnt putting me in agony! Legs will be the same tomorrow, light and slow squeezed reps

But thinking when cooking for the rest of the day, how do some people not have time? Spent 25 min in the kitchen and cooked up 6 boxes of turkey as the meat of choice with mixed veg and varied seasoning or scrambled egg added to two of them, mebise not exciting, but it beats eating like ****.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Some good lifts in there mate. Will follow.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Back from skiing, only put on 1 kg of water in 2 weeks which is already vanishing, not a bad result compared to what I expected south Germany to do to me!

2 days of 5x5 to restart the body aftet minimal training now, 10 weeks to go, well enouhh time!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right, training in the last 2 days has been simple, 90% effort compounds to get everything going again ready for monday.

DB shoulder press

decline BP

deads

squats

pull ups

stiff legs

few light curls and french press

feels good to be back in and back down to 90-91kg and actually look lean again after holding onto too much water over my holiday with minimal training.

holidya was brilliant fun, 5 years with out skiing really does show though, took me agood hour to get back into any sort of skill level, not helped by the fact a blue run in austria is the same as a black in Switzerland where i was last time :/ dislocated my left thumb on a fall, put it back in the right place, hopefully and got on with a black hand for 3 days, hasn't effected training so no worried though! but i have never seen my lass so horrified watching me rip a thumb back into place before!

turns out the gym her dad uses is owned by Germany's mr master class champion of like 5 years or sumint, and 2nd in some european comp in the past, sad i didnt get to meet him with him been away the day i was there. but i had good fun in the gym, dont think any one expected a random english bloke that really doesnt understand german and has never been seen to appear in their gym and lift everything they have, i got a few funny looks but the gym over there is what i would call my perfect gym apart from the lack of 80-90 degree shoulder bench for DB

bit of a bad news thing when i came back as well, my gym is closing down in 8 days, the rent was put up far too much and the owner has decided enough is enough of the guy demanding too much and took a job as a diving maintainer on a rig, 100k a year so who can blame him? gonna have to find a new place that isnt commercial, possibly the gym that had the note in the changing rooms "lads, dont leave the needles lying around, its not clean", sounds like a place that wont have "bro" or "swag" lads


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

right its ben chest and back day so far, bit of rest seems ot have done my strength good but a but worried on damaging my thumb again so not wanting to push higher, sao more reps it is.

chest

decline bench for 3x8 working

incline BB 2x10

incline fly 3x12

small but effective, good to feel a solid pump on a dedicated muscle day again

3 sets of BB curls and home

back

2x12 pull overs and 1x7 reps with the 58kg db. my hood slipped on the bench i was using and i nutted the heaviest DB there while nearly crushing my self, was a brilliant start to the last set!

close grip for 3x8

wide grip rows to the chest 3x12

underhand bent overs 2x8

deads 3x5, harder than normal after training legs on sunday instead of Saturday, on day rest makes so much diff

MT-2 started this week as well, 4 weeks of holiday tan in 5 days, i forget i have naturally darker skin when all i spend time in up north is the rain! but atleast my body matches my burned face from skiing now.

rest day today, might do a proper ab session as ive been neglectin them this week due to having abit of a cold and funn stomach when i tense them.

diet is back to ben 100% keto and at the rate things have been going i hope to drop to stage BF 6-10 days before comp so i can refeed carefully and make sure vascularity and glycogen is at top levels

var/winny are looking tempting to be on top form for the day and make the most of refeeding in the last week, just means i live to the £ this month, but well worth it for sumint you love doin


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> right its ben chest and back day so far, bit of rest seems ot have done my strength good but a but worried on damaging my thumb again so not wanting to push higher, sao more reps it is.
> 
> chest
> 
> ...


Winnie would be a good choice!! Appear nice and dry on the stage!!

It's cheaper than var but I would say depends on your hair?

How old are you?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Winnie would be a good choice!! Appear nice and dry on the stage!!
> 
> It's cheaper than var but I would say depends on your hair?
> 
> How old are you?


turned 21 in jan, so on the very tip of the junior age limit

i still have a hair line to show off so i dont think a 6 week run up could effect it all that much


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> turned 21 in jan, so on the very tip of the junior age limit
> 
> i still have a hair line to show off so i dont think a 6 week run up could effect it all that much


Your my age then mate, well I'm 20. No I don't think 6 weeks would hurt too much, if you really are worried about it var would be your next best option! You ran any DHT compounds before?

I'm entering the miami pro junior category. It's a new one which goes up to 23 years!

Which comp you entering mate? As I'm only young I may think about it for next year!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Your my age then mate, well I'm 20. No I don't think 6 weeks would hurt too much, if you really are worried about it var would be your next best option! You ran any DHT compounds before?
> 
> I'm entering the miami pro junior category. It's a new one which goes up to 23 years!
> 
> Which comp you entering mate? As I'm only young I may think about it for next year!


ah im not worried about gear at all, i know my stuff on it all, im just tight on money so that's the only reason i'm iffy on it, all about planning so i can be in top shape and still live the month after.

going in for nabba north JR, only goes to under 21 at the 1st of jan so i called it close but still got in. ukbbf next which is up to 23 and has some amazing ppl in it. think you might be to old for nabba next year if you turn 21 this year though, different ends of the country as well so dont think we'll see each other in show

new one sounds like it could be alright, might be good competition if it hasnt spread alot and doesnt have the genetic monsters in it yet


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> ah im not worried about gear at all, i know my stuff on it all, im just tight on money so that's the only reason i'm iffy on it, all about planning so i can be in top shape and still live the month after.
> 
> going in for nabba north JR, only goes to under 21 at the 1st of jan so i called it close but still got in. ukbbf next which is up to 23 and has some amazing ppl in it. think you might be to old for nabba next year if you turn 21 this year though, different ends of the country as well so dont think we'll see each other in show
> 
> new one sounds like it could be alright, might be good competition if it hasnt spread alot and doesnt have the genetic monsters in it yet


Thats fair enough mate! I guess I'll have to see at the end of the year as the website isn't over clear!

Exactly what i thought, was thinking the fitness model category would be hard enough anyway as my first comp! When did you start running gear? Can PM if prefer!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Thats fair enough mate! I guess I'll have to see at the end of the year as the website isn't over clear!
> 
> Exactly what i thought, was thinking the fitness model category would be hard enough anyway as my first comp! When did you start running gear? Can PM if prefer!


nabba rules should be, under 21 on the first of jan on the year the Britain finals for that years comps are held, or the start of the year to make it simple. i reckon fitness might be harder at a younger age as there is more ppl interested in it over the BB look around our age.

used test last year to cut down at 300mg a week, so far thats all ive used on the injecting base, orals a bit before. 8 week short ether prep cycle starting on monday is my plan, just deciding ratios from what i have in stock with the oral been started later depending on money. always been interested in human physiology so over researching gear was fun more than purpose until i just decided to use the first time. you only compete the first time once, so i plan on putting in everything i can to help me score as well as i can


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> nabba rules should be, under 21 on the first of jan on the year the Britain finals for that years comps are held, or the start of the year to make it simple. i reckon fitness might be harder at a younger age as there is more ppl interested in it over the BB look around our age.
> 
> used test last year to cut down at 300mg a week, so far thats all ive used on the injecting base, orals a bit before. 8 week short ether prep cycle starting on monday is my plan, just deciding ratios from what i have in stock with the oral been started later depending on money. always been interested in human physiology so over researching gear was fun more than purpose until i just decided to use the first time. you only compete the first time once, so i plan on putting in everything i can to help me score as well as i can


Winnie would be the cheaper oral for sure! Haven't used it to its full potential but would imagine it would dry you right out!!

I do like the fitness model physique but I actually quiet like the muscle model guys! Big but still with an athletic/ aesthetic physique!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

first time training in a new gym, spit and sawdust does not describe what this place is, its like a garage in a street with enough iron build a ship... in other words, bloody amazing! weights are a bit of guess work from the DB handles weighing between 1-5kg depending on the metal and welding, both db are the same but adds a bit of fun to the training throwing up a weight that may be a few more kg than thought. owner wasnt in so chatted to a few lads in there, eneded up training for free and gonna pop in a few other places to see what there like, if nothing matches weight and lack of "brah" wise then this might be my new place.

shoulders

DB press

3x8 on what i am pretty sure was a 38-40kg DB, seems right from the effort used in it

side raise

2x12 on 15-18kg

rear cable pully

2 sets on what ever 4 plates weigh there

rear delt flies

2x10kg. it was an actual 10kg DB, only weight i am 100% sure on

good session, feel quite well worked, strength is staying steady for been in full keto for over a week now and having 0 glycogen stored.

food time now, starved after been dragged up at 7 on my lie in day


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What you gettin your carbs from buddy, just veg?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> What you gettin your carbs from buddy, just veg?


aye just veg, and the few grams that come from my PNB. settled to it now so i dont notice it anymore


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> aye just veg, and the few grams that come from my PNB. settled to it now so i dont notice it anymore


Is that even possible to settle with it ha? Maybe your just focused and strong minded!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

decided to try training where i work, as this would be free and save me money, weights are lighter but my old gym is selling kit so might be able to grab some old DB's.

legs

3x12 extension stack. very light apparently

2x12 stack leg press

3x8 160kg squat, there isnt actually any more weights plates to add on to this, so might add my own collection to it

3x20 calf press

10-8-6-4-2 with 5 seconds rest on curls and a set of straight legs, easy on the hams as they felt off today, dont want an injury this close

forgot some people hadn't seen me since i have been away and tanned up a bit, forgot how easily i turn black and i look like i have changed ethnicity apparently, not to bad for 30 min total on the beds in 3 weeks


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Away for the weekend end for a gymnastics trip with the team, little bit of food prep to see me staying on a clean diet. Tupperwear is your friend


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

been a while since i did a training update here, busy with everything and anything really

monday for chest and bi's. training where i work still to save money, seems like a good idea.

decline bench

warm up and 3 sets of 12, would have failed on 13/14 so good for me

45 degree incline DB

DB fly

cable fly

conc curl x 2

bb curl to fail, then spotted for a few negatives

back today

db pull over, limited to a 32kg so done 30 reps to warm up

bent over row, these are my big core now since its what the gym has to offer, got to 120kg which surprised me for 3 sets of 10

close grip pull up to replace close grip pull downs

dead lifts, limited by weight for 4 sets with 30 seconds rest

straight push downs

set of rear flies super setted with shrugs

looks like a very weird work out but working with what i have my back does feel quite nicely worked!

after a total refeed day on saturday i am back to 100% keto and have reduced calories by another 100 as fat loss slowed a bit last week

feel like my back is alot more shaped lean and vascularity is quite noticable now, so happy with how its going


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

shoulder day, swapped training days so i have legs on friday, getting up at 7 in the morning sunday to ride a bike to work after legs on saturday while 100% glycogen depleted, use your imagination to get how that feels!

so shoulders

limited to 32kg db again, so 32 x 3 to total failure with a spot to get the last few, high 20's in some cases :/

lat raises. warm up and 2 sets of 20kg for 8-12 reps

low cable rear delt, 6.25 x 2 on these cables, the numbers make no sense at all, it just gets heavier or lighter depending on the angle...

90 degree bend over flies, 16 kg x 12 x 2, half reps if fail

getting a full extension on some things was hard with a niggling in my shoulder

tri

push down, 2 x 20kg for 20 reps, again on these cables it makes no sense so kept this lighter

french press, 45kg+oly z bar x 2 x 10 into close grip with the same bar for 6 reps

1 set of single arm db extension, 14kg for 12 a side

after my refeed im sad to see no pumps with all my glycogen stores gone again


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

decided for leg day there isnt enough weight where i work to train legs how i usually do with heavy sets of 8, so gave something new a shot to work the quads.

set up a 120kg bar. and do squats, hack squat and straight legs.

all for one set of 10 reps, then a set of 10 with 10 seconds rest, 8 with 8 seconds rest and so on. taking about 1 min rest inbetween once id set the bar down and say on my gym ball to relax. wasnt sure whatt o expect but high intensity with low rest felt good and painful

leg extension, calf press and leg curls in there as well. nearly smashed the leg extension from forgetting that is doesn't weight to much on full stack :/

then what was a attempted smooth bike ride home with pumped up legs, always fun

happy with progress, fat is coming offf at a good pace to be ready in time, just feeling flat from the diet still


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

The decision to train legs on Friday is defo a good idea, use the quiet hour at work from 8 for my cardio, no dead leg feeling with the days recovery! Still hate running but pulled off some hiit on the treadmill and the rest of the hour to low intensity, windows make it a green house so sweating my backside off. Time to abuse the fact us staff get hot showers


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

today is a bad day, go to work fine, felt fine up until 4, even up and on the rower at 8 this morning for cardio! sat for about 15 min waiting for the borhter who works in the same school to come in so i have my spotter with me for the bench, stomach bloads up by a few inches, abbs go into cramp and i feel like i have about 0 strength. 90lg incline on the smith felt like a **** tonne for 10-12 reps... dont normally use the smith but was scared of a free bad incase i went light headed. home from work now and had sumint to try and debloat me which seems to have worked, so back and chest tomorrow it seems to make up... 6 weeks to go, this makes me worried :/

not sure why this ahppened, diet has been 100% the same foods for months. only changes today was that i made a pure egg white omelette instead of yolks, but i have yolks with my second meal that contains eggs anyways. so i cant see how that makes a diff. the only thing today was it was my MT2 day for the once a week dose, but i cant imagine that causing that either. any clues on this one?

sweating, bloating, ab cramp and feeling weak all came on with in 15 min


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

so after a ****ty day of feeling ill on monday i combined back and chest into one day and missed out bi's with then been worked already with my back.

chest

decline bench, took a while to build up weight as i was still cautious from monday

20 x warm up

8 x 3 of increasing weights to find what was nice

8 x 3 of heavy to failure, felt solid given the lack of everything in me atm

30 degree flies

20 x warm up

20 x 20kg, felt like nothing this week so upped it

32klg x 10 SS with 4 press and failed horribly

cable flies, slow up slow down

20 x 1

back

bent over row

warm up for 20

60kg for 16

105kg for 2 x 8

t bar, to replace close grip pull downs as there isnt a heavy enough machine

60kg x 16

100kg x 8, drop to 80 x 4

lat pull down

stack x 2 x 12

rear flies, partially to stretch out the chest

14kg x 2 x 12

abs about 4 hours later when i realized i forgot


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> Away for the weekend end for a gymnastics trip with the team, little bit of food prep to see me staying on a clean diet. Tupperwear is your friend


Strong food prep


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Leg day pretty much the same, 100kg bar for intense all round with press, curl and extension added in. Back gives way before legs atm, might be looking to rearrange training days to rest more from deads with the diet taking toll.

Happy with progress, not perfect but for a first time self prep im quite pleased seen as this was very spontaneous!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Up and off for fasted cardio, no clue what im doing yet but I guess ill see. Forgot to shut the windows so the flat matches outside temp, atleast im already prepared for the cold


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Chest day, had a great session

Decline

100 x 12

110 x12

120 x 10

140 x5, drop to 100 x 8, drop to 60 x 4 negative, considered 120 for 8 was spotted last week and this wasn't im buzzed! Topped the one rep with 5. Rest after this set is 1 min and for every set from now.

Incline 45 degree db

20 x 12

32 x 8

Incline 15 degree fly

16 x12

24 x 12

Conc curl

10 x12

24 x10

Bb curl

50 x 12

40 x 10

Abs.

Condition is looking solid and lean now, nervous if ill be ready in time but first time nerves I guess


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

weeks training hasnt really adjusted much weight wise, which im not complaining at, was expecting to be down in strength and energy alot atm.

only annoying bit is my squat seems to be getting harder the leaner my waist becomes, always used to have a thick 38-39 inch wasit, this whole 32/33 business is making ti annoying to hold top form in them for me :/

fasted cardio every morning is doing alot fo good though, waking me up for the day and making training go smoother. actually feel fit for the first time in months!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

starting to feel the strain of al the diet and cardio now and holding a lower weight, spend my sunday up at work for 8 and took advantage of the place been empty for a while to do all my cardio, its dificult every morning for a full week, and when your up for work and not your own training the energy just seems ever lower!

felt really dippy today, weird feeling, like when your dehydrated and things become harder to focus and for some reason you gain butter fingers, luckily tupper wear isnt really that breakable :/ think alot fo it has to do with nerves after my brother decided its a good idea to tell everyone i plan to compete where i work and ppl are asking about it all the time and some ppl have manage to see progress shots he showed them! think i might take the 2 weeks before comp off work so i cna have a week to be away from everyone before the diet becomes even more tight


----------

